# New Jersey



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

Anyone in the NJ area want to have a puppy play date or meet-up?


----------



## dcjwlee (Jun 22, 2012)

***


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi ! I would love to meet up one day, I'm down in east brunswick but i can't resist a vizsla puppy play date, so i'll drive up( she should have all her shots on the 23rd)! People really can't resist coming and petting Csilla either, they are completely irresistible ! ;D


----------



## dcjwlee (Jun 22, 2012)

BTW, I'm Will. My V is a female and her name is Penny. 

Csilla. That's not a star wars reference is it?


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm Kelly. And nope, not a star wars reference Csilla means star in Hungarian ;D


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm in NJ as well, I am in Boonton NJ, but willing to drive to meet up. Telsa is always up for a Vizsla play date!


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

hey there NJ Vizsla owners, jsut wanted to follow up on this, since the idea of getting togetehr in NJ is very exciting. We have a few great dog parks by us that might be an option. There is a great one in Morris Plains, huge! Or I can give a few other off leash options. Let me know. 
Kim


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper is 2 now, we are in Central NJ. He can't resist a good restling match. 

There is a Vizsla Club Fun Day August 5th in Flemington.

http://www.vcnnj.com/index.asp?ID=22


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

LineScreamer, funny, thats at the Burjan farm right, thats where I got my girl! Wondeful people. Were you there last year? We were! We won a prize for Tesla's photo. I have a Vizsla baseball cap now. yay. I'll be there again this year for sure. Carol and Dan can do a BBQ! 
If anyone wants to meet ther that would be fun, its not really dog wrestle friendly, most are working or in a down stay. 
I will travel for a Vizsla playgroup before hand though.


----------



## dcjwlee (Jun 22, 2012)

Should I be waiting for my pup to finish her shots before taking her out to meet other dogs/pups? If that is the case, I won't be able to plan any playdates before the 28th.

The replies seem to vary.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kim used to swim in the Booton rapids


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

dcjwlee said:


> Should I be waiting for my pup to finish her shots before taking her out to meet other dogs/pups? If that is the case, I won't be able to plan any playdates before the 28th.
> 
> The replies seem to vary.


I don't know, I'm waiting until she's done (on the 23rd), it just makes me feel better knowing she won't catch anything from another dog.


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

R E McCraith- what do you mean "Kim used to swim in the Boonton rapids" 

My dog is all up to date with her shots, but if you want to wait, the Vizsla Family Fun day is definitely in our future.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kim - raised in West Orange - we went to the falls and had a ball - no more no less


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kim - now called grace lord park - jumped off the bridge on 202 to many times - this was just a post from when I was young in the 60's - hope I did not hurt your feeling's


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm going to be in Jersey on Saturday! I won't have my pup, as we are flying from Utah and visitng my boyfriend's family in Vermont. BUT I wouldn't mind seeing a V pup walking down the street while I'm in the area. I know I'm going to be missing my pup WAY too much. We will be staying at the Marriott near Plainfield. Just thought I would share.


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

R E McCraith- I was confused, I thought you were hiding behind the trees watching me playing with my dog in the falls. LOL!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kim - welcome 2 the forum - luV the V & luV U for loVing them 2 - been in Kentucky since 1967 - I do do miss the Falls - take 1 jump into the hole at the bottom of the falls 4 PIKE & me ! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

kiminboonton said:


> R E McCraith- I was confused, I thought you were hiding behind the trees watching me playing with my dog in the falls. LOL!


That made me laugh so hard.
I can't stop laughing.
Sorry, still laughing.


----------



## dcjwlee (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey just wanted to give an update to anyone in NJ that Penny has finished her shots and is ready to play!


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

Still waiting for Csilla to get her's finished. The vet was supposed to finish them at the past appt but changed his mind SO now the new date is Aug 23


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll definitely be at Vizsla family fin day at the Burjan farm in Flemington on August 5th. If anyone else if going there then maybe we should put soemthing on our dogs collarso we know who'd coming from the forum?


----------



## dcjwlee (Jun 22, 2012)

katicabogar86 said:


> Still waiting for Csilla to get her's finished. The vet was supposed to finish them at the past appt but changed his mind SO now the new date is Aug 23


Whoa, that's almost another month? Is that normal? Did he give a reason? 

My vet seemed to have no problem loading her up on her shots (3 weeks apart IIRC) and even gave her lyme shots last visit and this final visit. 



kiminboonton said:


> I'll definitely be at Vizsla family fin day at the Burjan farm in Flemington on August 5th. If anyone else if going there then maybe we should put soemthing on our dogs collarso we know who'd coming from the forum?


I notice the website emphasizes that it is a family event. What does this mean for people who go alone?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

dcj - you and your V our family!


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

dcjwlee,
I just took the family fun day as it being a kid friendly event. It seemed to bring all types of people, hunters, games- for dogs and people, great food. Carol Burjan's husband owns a BBQ business also. Its very social. I highly recommend it. 

I still think we should wear a specific color ribbon (light green, like this page?) on our V's collar to identify ourselves so we can all say hi!


----------



## dcjwlee (Jun 22, 2012)

Kim, I have tentative plans to be there this Sunday. Check out my thread Meet Penny, (iirc), there is a photo of me and my pup. I say a green tie will be fine but depending on how busy it is I'm not sure how easy it will be to spot. I will be using a green patterned handkerchief tied around her neck or lead. I will figure out which one stays on best and post a pic of it later tonight if I get to it.


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

Well looks like I'm not going to be able to make it, my husband bought tickets to an art show in the city. I can't imaging being able to do both. I hope we can meet another time. Have fun!


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

Did anyone go to Vizsla day at the Burjan farm?


----------

